

James Dyson’s ‘Wrong Garden’ Fountain Inspired By MC Escher - cwan
http://www.ohgizmo.com/2009/08/22/james-dysons-wrong-garden-fountain-inspired-by-escher/

======
JimmyL
You wouldn't know it from the shoddy copy-pasting, but this garden was
actually displayed at the 2003 Chelsea Flower Show [1,2], thus stretching the
definition of the phrase "this year" to include six years ago.

[1] [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/gardening/3311041/The-Wrong-
Garde...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/gardening/3311041/The-Wrong-Garden.html)

[2] <http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/3046791.stm>

------
chops
Wow, that is so cool. Anyone have a video of it in action? That's gotta be
pretty trippy.

~~~
dazmax
The best I could find is <http://www.chelsea.dyson.co.uk/>

Click on "Water Fountain"

------
MikeCapone
Original link:
[http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/08/james_dysons_uphill...](http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/08/james_dysons_uphill_water_flow_illu.html?CMP=OTC-0D6B48984890)

